# Sigma to Release Firmware for 120-300 f/2.8 DG OS HSM Sports & New Teleconverter Compatibility



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2014)

```
<p>Sigma Corporation would like to announce that there are two types of new tele converters to be released on October 24th, 2014. Please note that the SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports requires an update to the firmware to make it compatible with the SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-1401 and SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-2001.</p>
<p>For those who own the SIGMA 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Sports and considering using it with either the SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-1401 or SIGMA TELE CONVERTER TC-2001, please follow the steps below to update the firmware of the lens.</p>
<p>Please be advised that the updated version of firmware will make it compatible with the new tele converters, however it will also make it incompatible with conventional APO TELE CONVERTER 1.4x EX DG and APO TELE CONVERTER 2x EX DG. For further information, please contact your <a href="http://www.sigma-photo.co.jp/english/network/index.html" target="_blank">nearest authorized subsidiary / distributor of SIGMA</a>.</p>
<p><b>For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK</b>

Please start up the SIGMA Optimization Pro software and update the firmware of the SIGMA USB DOCK. There will be the optimized firmware compatible with the new tele converters (Sigma: Ver. 1.01, Nikon: Ver. 1.02, Canon: Ver. 1.03), currently scheduled for release on October 24th.</p>
<p><b>For customers who do not own SIGMA USB DOCK</b>

We are going to start the service for update on October 27th. Please contact your <a href="http://www.sigma-photo.co.jp/english/network/index.html" target="_blank">nearest authorized subsidiary / distributor of SIGMA</a>.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=11681" target="_blank">TDP</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Release Firmware for 120-300 f/2.8 DG OS HSM Sports & New Teleconverter Compatibility*

I can't help feeling that when a firmware upgrade is needed for compatibility with a TC, and that breaks compatibility with the previous model TC, something somewhere is getting too complicated.


----------



## dufflover (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Release Firmware for 120-300 f/2.8 DG OS HSM Sports & New Teleconverter Compatibility*

I didn't even know there were new Sigma TCs LOL
I have the non-Sport version. I wonder if the new TCs would work on that and other older lenses then. I agree something is not quite right when you get these issues.

(not that I think I'll have this situation as I already own a set of Canon/Sigma TCs for it like most who own this lens)


----------



## Steve (Oct 11, 2014)

*Re: Sigma to Release Firmware for 120-300 f/2.8 DG OS HSM Sports & New Teleconverter Compatibility*

Nope, the new tc's will only work with the 120-300 Sport (after a firmware update) and the as-yet-unreleased 150-600 Sport and Contemporary. They won't work with any other make or model of lens that currently exists in the world. Its insane.


----------

